# Gravely 44 inch Snowblower Chute Assembly Cable Making Me Nuts



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, as the title says I have a chute assembly cable driving me nuts. The old one broke a month of so back and so I bought a replacement.

I've looked at other forums with pictures of how it's done and followed the instructions. Starting on the left wind the cable under four times and then pass it through the hole, then wind the cable four times in the opposite directions and tie it off to the blower drum.

I've tried every combination of wrapping the cable other ways as well but the result is always the same. The drum and chute will go to the right but as soon as I try making it turn the other way the cable on the left side unravels. 

Help please! What the heck am I doing wrong? I already have the manual and it says nothing about replacing the cable or how to do it.

Many thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Blu3220, welcome to the forum.

I haven't got a clue what you are up against, but would a small cable clamp (or maybe a knot in the cable) stop it from unravelling? You can get these small cable clamps from a lawnmower shop.

If all else fails, bite the bullet and take it to a Gravely shop


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Harvey and thank you for the reply. The thing is man I've already done this once before a couple of weeks back and it worked fine. Unfortunately I didn't swage the end of the cable tight enough and it separated so having to redo it again.

I seem to be having a brain fart doing it again because I can't for the life of me get it to work again. Taking it to a shop that services Gravely tractors isn't an option either, I've called around and no one within a 100 miles touches these machines or snowblowers.

Just going to have to keep at it until I get it right, if ever a video needed making then this is definitely one of them.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe this will help???
https://www.mytractorforum.com/threads/how-to-install-cable-for-snowblower-28-quick-hitch.729674/


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

BigT said:


> Maybe this will help???
> https://www.mytractorforum.com/threads/how-to-install-cable-for-snowblower-28-quick-hitch.729674/


Hi BigT and thanks for the reply. That thread link was the very first one I found and I tried it his way. 

The problem is he states "The shaft will be the center of the cable. In other words if the cable is 50" and you thread the cable throw the hole, you will have two cables 25" long. Hold the cable up so you can turn the crank clockwise until the cable is wrapped around the shaft 4 times."

Fair enough but one end of the cable has to be anchored before the rest of the cable can be wrapped. The way I read his post, he must have anchored it after wrapping it which I tried. When I got the other end of the cable anchored to the drum it wouldn't work. 

I think I'll go back to that thread, print it out and try it every conceivable way using his directions, knowing me I'm probably missing something.


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

I finally managed to figure out how it all goes together. I was starting the cable wrap from the wrong side of the hole and as a result it was all came undone when cranking the chute handle.

Harvey and BigT, many thanks for taking the time to reply and trying to help me out. I rally do appreciate you both taking the time to do so.


----------

